# Getting talked down to because of wood heat?



## nate379 (Nov 16, 2012)

I've run into this lately, not sure what the deal is?


----------



## NordicSplitter (Nov 16, 2012)

Just ask to see their gas bills.....then show them yours. Haha...People today are lazy and too reliant on the push of a button or the click of a switch. The good thing for us is...the less folks who do burn just means more wood for us to burn...


----------



## Gasifier (Nov 16, 2012)

nate379 said:


> I've run into this lately, not sure what the deal is?


 
Ya. I have had people act like I was nuts or just plain foolish because I heat with wood. They might say something like you know they have natural gas for that now. So then I tell them they do not have natural gas that comes out my road yet. And then I tell them that my whole heating bill to heat my 4200 sq.ft house for last winter was about 500 dollars or so. And that was because I bought some wood instead of cutting it all. Then I ask them what they paid to heat their house for the winter. Of course, then they will respond with something like, I'm not going to do all that work to save that little bit of money. Then I asked them how much they paid for their gym membership. It gets quiet,         , and then the subject changes.


----------



## chvymn99 (Nov 16, 2012)

Maybe a misunderstanding or jealousy of whats its like to wear shorts and no shirt in the dead of winter and being comfortable.


----------



## Thistle (Nov 16, 2012)

Why do you have so much wood? Why are you still cutting in the rain/snow,in July heat or January cold? It will rot before you burn it all,you know that dont you? Do you sell it? " Believe me I've heard it all. 

Me: "How much per month does that gym membership cost you? I challenge you to:
1) Arm wrestling contest
2) 50 yard foot race
3) 15 foot climb up nearest tree

They usually shut up or change the subject then.


----------



## velvetfoot (Nov 16, 2012)

Yeah, but I do wish the natural gas line came down my road, but alas, it never will.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 16, 2012)

I was anti-wood burning until heating oil got to 4$ a gallon, now I love it. My brother said "you have all that wood just going to waste, get a wood stove." So I did.


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Nov 16, 2012)

All I ever get are comments of envy. Not just on the savings by heating with wood, but most everyone have experienced being in a home heated with wood at one time or another and enjoyed the warm comforting heat of a wood stove or fireplace. When the find out that that's all we use to heat the house they are even more impressed.


----------



## Gasifier (Nov 16, 2012)

Carbon_Liberator said:


> All I ever get are comments of envy. Not just on the savings by heating with wood, but most everyone have experienced being in a home heated with wood at one time or another and enjoyed the warm comforting heat of a wood stove or fireplace. When the find out that that's all we use to heat the house they are even more impressed.


 
Yes, I get that as well. Especially when I tell them I heat the house, the garage, and all our hot water with wood. They say, "Really, your water too?" Yes, our hot water too.


----------



## onetracker (Nov 16, 2012)

wood burning is a fair bit of work. if you cut your own, its alot more work.

i'm not afraid of hard work - i'd bet no one on this forum is. in fact, it keeps my body strong and my mind free of clutter. i'm 54 years old and i can work men 20 years younger than me to a steaming heap. i solve all my internal issues when i'm in the woods. plus i'm heating my home, keeping my family warm, saving tons of money, reducing my reliance on fossil fuels....but the best reward of all? is the peace and contentment of sitting in front of the fire on a wicked-cold winter night with my beautiful wife and allowing the flames to teach me about gratitude and patience and integrity...the way my ancestors stared into a fire for millions of years. sure beats staring down the boob tube or at some stock portfolio.

but hey, its a free country (for now) and fortunately we can do whatever floats our boat.


----------



## lukem (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm not sure I get talked down to, but it definitely catches attention when it comes up on conversation.  And it's not just wood burning.

Not a lot of people from my generation (age 31) have the same "hobbies" I do:  wood burning, gardening, etc...at least not yet.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Nov 16, 2012)

dzych2 said:


> Just ask to see their gas bills.....then show them yours. Haha...People today are lazy and too reliant on the push of a button or the click of a switch. The good thing for us is...the less folks who do burn just means more wood for us to burn...


Right on DZ  NO shortage of lazies out there. THe fatter they get, the slower they move.


----------



## jeffoc (Nov 16, 2012)

Just tell them that you have an excuse to own and use chainsaws.


----------



## fireview2788 (Nov 16, 2012)

People see it as being archaic and primitive.  Anything seen as this is looked down upon, kinda like people look down on "rednecks" when most of these people are some of the most kind people in the world.


fv


----------



## barn burner (Nov 16, 2012)

dzych2 said:


> The good thing for us is...the less folks who do burn just means more wood for us to burn...


 
Exactly. I'm in no hurry to convert all my friends and family to wood burning. They know me as "that guy", scrounging and wood referrals come to me.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Nov 16, 2012)

One of my friends is a surgeon and a fellow wood burner, its amazing to see a guy in his income bracket out in the woods cutting trees. HE also has gas heat in his house but prefers to provide his own heat source. Very self sufficient fellow.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Nov 16, 2012)

Wood burning stoves are not just for "poor folks"  Check out the thread here on heart "who are you and what do you do" Most of us are very accomplished people with higher than average incomes.  And ambition.


----------



## lukem (Nov 16, 2012)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Wood burning stoves are not just for "poor folks" Check out the thread here on heart "who are you and what do you do" Most of us are very accomplished people with higher than average incomes. And ambition.


 
Exactly.  I don't burn because I can't afford it...I do it because I don't LIKE TO afford it...among other reasons.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Nov 16, 2012)

lukem said:


> Exactly. I don't burn because I can't afford it...I do it because I don't LIKE TO afford it...among other reasons.


Yup same reason i dont pay $100+ a month for Cable TV


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Nov 16, 2012)

Gasifier said:


> Yes, I get that as well. Especially when I tell them I heat the house, the garage, and all our hot water with wood. They say, "Really, your water too?" Yes, our hot water too.


I'm even impressed with that one,,,,,I wish I could heat our water with wood.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Nov 16, 2012)

I wish 





Carbon_Liberator said:


> I'm even impressed with that one,,,,,I wish I could heat our water with wood.


I wish i could generate my own electric with wood. THen id buy a GM volt and do my driving on wood as well.


----------



## Wood Duck (Nov 16, 2012)

Those people aren't Alaskans. Tell them to move back to Seattle. or Anchorage.


----------



## Standingdead (Nov 16, 2012)

I had a telemarketer from, guessing by his accent, India call on behalf of the local utility company National Grid and wanted to confirm that I heat with natural gas. When I reply "No I heat with wood" the telemarketer replied " oh my, well god bless sir". I kinda got the feeling from his tone of voice he felt sorry for me..... I couldn't stop laughing as I told my wife what happened....if that telemarketer only new eh !


----------



## velvetfoot (Nov 16, 2012)

Seasoned Oak said:


> One of my friends is a surgeon and a fellow wood burner, its amazing to see a guy in his income bracket out in the woods cutting trees. HE also has gas heat in his house but prefers to provide his own heat source. Very self sufficient fellow.



I'm not sure it's that prudent for a fellow who makes lots of money with his hands to put that in jeopardy.  Not being in that position, it's hard for me to pass judgement.
Aren't there clauses, though, in athlete's contracts barring certain off-season activities?


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Nov 16, 2012)

velvetfoot said:


> I'm not sure it's that prudent for a fellow who makes lots of money with his hands to put that in jeopardy. Not being in that position, it's hard for me to pass judgement.
> Aren't there clauses, though, in athlete's contracts barring certain off-season activities?


I told him the same at times,some people are just stubborn and self sufficient at the same time. Some people are just not wired to set around or play golf,they need to get their hands dirty.


----------



## jeff_t (Nov 16, 2012)

Seasoned Oak said:


> One of my friends is a surgeon and a fellow wood burner, its amazing to see a guy in his income bracket out in the woods cutting trees. HE also has gas heat in his house but prefers to provide his own heat source. Very self sufficient fellow.



My dentist heats exclusively with a Lopi insert. Gives his kids some responsibility, he says. One of the hygenists in the office uses a Blaze King, as well.


----------



## lukem (Nov 16, 2012)

velvetfoot said:


> I'm not sure it's that prudent for a fellow who makes lots of money with his hands to put that in jeopardy. Not being in that position, it's hard for me to pass judgement.
> Aren't there clauses, though, in athlete's contracts barring certain off-season activities?


 
That's a good point.  My BIL is a surgery resident and he has to be super careful with his hands.  He wears mechanic's gloves (with anti-knuckle buster padding) for a lot of things and flat out won't do other things.  I don't blame him for it...


----------



## ColdNH (Nov 16, 2012)

Carbon_Liberator said:


> All I ever get are comments of envy. Not just on the savings by heating with wood, but most everyone have experienced being in a home heated with wood at one time or another and enjoyed the warm comforting heat of a wood stove or fireplace. When the find out that that's all we use to heat the house they are even more impressed.


 
Same here, most people see the benefit of heating with wood up here since most houses have oil furnaces, people I know who do not burn wood typically want to, but it just doesnt make as much sense when they have natural gas and small city lots, the upfront cost of installing the stove takes way too longto re-coup the costs when your heating small square footage with natural gas and have to pay for seasoned cord wood. The only person who actually thought the wood stove was a terrible idea was my father, he told me over and over again I would get sick of hauling all the wood and cleaning up the constant mess. Sure maybe when im 75!


----------



## ColdNH (Nov 16, 2012)

lukem said:


> I'm not sure I get talked down to, but it definitely catches attention when it comes up on conversation. And it's not just wood burning.
> 
> Not a lot of people from my generation (age 31) have the same "hobbies" I do: wood burning, gardening, etc...at least not yet.


 

I hear that! (I just turned 30) i find I have more in commen with the 40-50 year old crowd at work about wood burning, gardening, lawn upkeep, house upkeep, etc etc. The guys my age are more intersted in having babies and playing video games.


----------



## PapaDave (Nov 16, 2012)

ColdNH said:


> the upfront cost of installing the stove takes way too longto re-coup


 
This has always been a point for me.
I've worked with my brother (HVAC, plumbing) for over 17 years, and people pay 2-3-4-5,000 for a furnace install, but think paying for a stove is too expensive.
Just has me baffled.


----------



## PapaDave (Nov 16, 2012)

Nate, the conversation hasn't come up too much for me, but when it does, people are confused by someone who won't just flip a switch.
I don't tell most folks I heat exclusively with wood......any more, unless there's an interest. They don't get it, and I don't feel like trying to educate them.


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 16, 2012)

nate379 said:


> I've run into this lately, not sure what the deal is?


 Up in our area if you don't heat with wood they look at you funny. I told a couple of people at the country store I was burning pine, you get a crazy look!


----------



## eclecticcottage (Nov 16, 2012)

We got that from my brother in law..mr "green".  I think he remember the old cone fireplace at my father in laws-which did put out respectible heat btw.  Whatever.  He looks down on us anyway, because we have a truck (gasp...he has a volt) and don't think wind energy is the end all an be all because Obama said it was.  The funny thing is, I kinda look down on HIM for being a phoney.

Mostly I think it's disbelief (people think we have the stove but still have a furnace hiding somewhere), meh/whatever (yeah, people do that..ok, what else is new kinda think) and those that pity us because we must either be really hard up for money or cold-or both.  Most everyone we know is used to it now though.

the best reaction so far was from the guy that came and picked up our monster propane tank.  He saw our wood stacks and asked DH.."so, you heat with wood".  DH said yup...propane guy said "smart man".


----------



## katwillny (Nov 16, 2012)

lukem said:


> Not a lot of people from my generation (age 31) have the same "hobbies" I do: wood burning, gardening, etc...at least not yet.


Why harvest wood when you can spend 14 hours a day playing Xbox. LOL> Thats the overall consensus of guys in my generation, not all but a great percentage. Heck, I'd rather spend 5 hours messing with wood than 20 minutes sitting inside playing games, i spend enough time in front of a computer for work. Any chance I get, i am outback messing with wood.


----------



## lukem (Nov 16, 2012)

ColdNH said:


> The guys my age are more intersted in ... playing video games.


 
Same here.  My interest level is a -6 on a scale of 1-10 when it comes to a discussion about Call of Duty or Halo...or really any video game.


----------



## swagler85 (Nov 16, 2012)

lukem said:


> I'm not sure I get talked down to, but it definitely catches attention when it comes up on conversation. And it's not just wood burning.
> 
> Not a lot of people from my generation (age 31) have the same "hobbies" I do: wood burning, gardening, etc...at least not yet.


Im totally with you on that, Im 27 and love wood cutting, gardening, and canning. I get a lot of looks like "people still do that stuff?" But as onetracker said ther just isnt anything as satisfying to me as feeling the warmth from that stove, and eating the food I grow all year round. I LOVE it. Too bad its becoming so rare, people these days have so much instant gratification they have lost appreciation for hard work. But if anything ever happens where we have a nationwide crisis guess who all those people will turn to?


----------



## swagler85 (Nov 16, 2012)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Yup same reason i dont pay $100+ a month for Cable TV


Same here, no cable at this house and I couldnt be happier!


----------



## PapaDave (Nov 16, 2012)

Oh, the pine thing.
EVERYBODY that I tell about burning pine has the usual response(s).
Last 2 winters, it's gotten me through late Sept., Oct., and at least May burning. Over 2.5 months out of 7.5 that I don't need to use Oak.


----------



## Gasifier (Nov 16, 2012)

That's what B.I.L. are for eclecticcottage!  We know who the smarter of the two of you are. And who has more common sense.


----------



## Gark (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm reluctant to mention this, but there is a movement out there claiming that burning wood is wrecking the atmosphere and spewing toxins, etc. (No of course I dont agree). Maybe  the naysayers you talk of were referring to that mis-guided movement?


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Nov 16, 2012)

nate379 said:


> I've run into this lately, not sure what the deal is?


 
In what way, Nate? Some misguided environmentalist that hasn't thought it through? A snooty jackwagon that calls you a redneck?

People can think whatever they want. I guess that my lifestyle is relatively strange for my circumstances. I don't feel the need to impress anyone though- so they can think what they want about my adoration of compost and chainsaws.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Nov 16, 2012)

Gark said:


> I'm reluctant to mention this, but there is a movement out there claiming that burning wood is wrecking the atmosphere and spewing toxins, etc. (No of course I dont agree). Maybe the naysayers you talk of were referring to that mis-guided movement?


Well then we better stop all that lightning burning up the forest since..........., well since it was there


----------



## swagler85 (Nov 16, 2012)

Gark said:


> I'm reluctant to mention this, but there is a movement out there claiming that burning wood is wrecking the atmosphere and spewing toxins, etc. (No of course I dont agree). Maybe the naysayers you talk of were referring to that mis-guided movement?


I havent looked recently but there is websites dedicated to shutting down wood burning. Things like you had mentioned of pollution, and another thing they preach is that wood is no cheaper than gas if you are buying wood.


----------



## jharkin (Nov 16, 2012)

I dont know that Ive ever been talked down to... but definately most people think of it more as a glorified fireplace than a way to heat the entire house..

I tend to get more odd reactions about doing all my own car repair or my own electrical. "Why dont you just pay somebody to do that dirty work?" "wont you get hurt"  "isn't it too complicated and hard to figure out?"

A lot of folks have been programmed by the media to think DIY anything is too difficult and manual labor is somethign you pay others for. Sad


----------



## swagler85 (Nov 16, 2012)

PapaDave said:


> This has always been a point for me.
> I've worked with my brother (HVAC, plumbing) for over 17 years, and people pay 2-3-4-5,000 for a furnace install, but think paying for a stove is too expensive.
> Just has me baffled.


You are correct with that point that people pay more for a gas stove then a wood stove. The way they look at it though is most of those people have purchased a home with a gas furnace already installed. So at that point the wood stove would simply be an extra cost.


----------



## MasterMech (Nov 16, 2012)

katwillny said:


> Why harvest wood when you can spend 14 hours a day playing Xbox. LOL> Thats the overall consensus of guys in my generation, not all but a great percentage. Heck, I'd rather spend 5 hours messing with wood than 20 minutes sitting inside playing games, i spend enough time in front of a computer for work. Any chance I get, i am outback messing with wood.


 
During conversation with a coworker, it came up that she was looking for a nice TV and XBox for Black Friday.  Turns out her boyfriend rarely comes over since he's got the TV and Xbox.  Darn kids sure are tough to please these days.


----------



## nate379 (Nov 16, 2012)

I'll explain better when I get on a computer, takes way too long to type on the phone.


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 16, 2012)

Hmmm . . . around here it sometimes seems as though if you aren't heating with wood -- either full time or to supplement the woodstove -- you're the odd man out.


----------



## Highbeam (Nov 16, 2012)

Hey, I have an Xbox as well as about 15 cords of wood stacked out back and haven't used any other form of heat for many years. I live in an area where it is dark when I leave for work and dark when I return. Gotta have something to do in the darkness other than drink beer.

In the summer, when I'm processing wood I do get the neighbors and friends that think I spend too much time with it.


----------



## katwillny (Nov 16, 2012)

@Highbeam, Im sure you are and it shows that you are very hardworking. I was basing my comments on what I see with coworkers and friends. Perhaps it was too general of a comment but I still say Id rather play with firewood than xbox. lol. Im 39 married and two kids, not much time to play xbox nowadays.


----------



## Gasifier (Nov 16, 2012)

Highbeam said:


> Hey, I have an Xbox as well as about 15 cords of wood stacked out back and haven't used any other form of heat for many years. I live in an area where it is dark when I leave for work and dark when I return. Gotta have something to do in the darkness other than drink beer.
> 
> In the summer, when I'm processing wood I do get the neighbors and friends that think I spend too much time with it.


 
 Hey. What's wrong with drinking beer? Dems fightin words dere.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





How ya like my new ride?


----------



## Badfish740 (Nov 16, 2012)

I can't say I've ever been talked down to, but I don't really try to explain either because most people don't get it.  It's all about what you're used to-my grandmother thinks its wonderful that we heat primarily with wood, but that's because she grew up on a farm and had a wood cookstove/wood heat.  My wife's grandmother on the other hand thought we had fallen on hard times when she found out we got a wood burning furnace (ie: something catastrophic had happened and we couldn't afford heating oil).  My wife finally explained that we were doing it to save money (but things were otherwise fine), and that I just liked doing things myself.  She still doesn't really get it but at least no longer thinks that we're headed for the poor house


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Nov 16, 2012)

I dont think anyone with wood heat on long island and staten island and the NJ coastline is being talked down to especially from those who still have NO POWER OR HEAT.


----------



## Badfish740 (Nov 16, 2012)

Seasoned Oak said:


> I dont think anyone with wood heat on long island and staten island and the NJ coastline is being talked down to especially from those who still have NO POWER OR HEAT.


 
No kidding there.  We were the most popular house on the block during the blackout


----------



## rideau (Nov 16, 2012)

Keep buying those x-boxes.  My son likes his job (Kinect for Windows).

  He also likes my stove.  And hiking, snorkeling, snowboarding, rockclimbing, home maintenance, cooking, music, trail crew at Philmont.  Also co-built the award winning Groovex cube, on display at the Pacific Science Center and about to start a world tour..

Let's not make the mistake of stereotyping.  That's what the original post was basically discussing.


----------



## lukem (Nov 16, 2012)

rideau said:


> Keep buying those x-boxes.  My son likes his job (Kinect for Windows).
> 
> He also likes my stove.  And hiking, snorkeling, snowboarding, rockclimbing, home maintenance, cooking, music, trail crew at Philmont.  Also co-built the award winning Groovex cube, on display at the Pacific Science Center and about to start a world tour..
> 
> Let's not make the mistake of stereotyping.  That's what the original post was basically discussing.



Stereotype who?  The thirty-something college educated, high tech career male.  Or the rural folk who burn wood, hunt deer, drive a pickup truck and grow a garden?

I think the point is some people, possibly in increasing number, think that people who burn wood are a little behind the times, poor, or some crazy survivalist.  I think there's a lot more effort spent on this thread breaking this stereotype than furthering others.

I fit squarely into both demographics above.  They aren't mutually exclusive.  Saying people like me enjoy video games more than wood burning is like saying old ladies like quilting more than heavy metal.  There's probably a lot of truth in that.  Its not.being negative....as long as we realize there are probably some grannies who hate quilting and others that were roadies for Black Sabbath... and maybe even both.


----------



## Gasifier (Nov 16, 2012)

lukem said:


> Stereotype who? The thirty-something college educated, high tech career male. Or the rural folk who burn wood, hunt deer, drive a pickup truck and grow a garden?
> 
> I think the point is some people, possibly in increasing number, think that people who burn wood are a little behind the times, poor, or some crazy survivalist. I think there's a lot more effort spent on this thread breaking this stereotype than furthering others.
> 
> I fit squarely into both demographics above. They aren't mutually exclusive. Saying people like me enjoy video games more than wood burning is like saying old ladies like quilting more than heavy metal. There's probably a lot of truth in that. Its not.being negative....as long as we realize there are probably some grannies who hate quilting and others that were roadies for Black Sabbath... and maybe even both.


 
 WAR PIGS!, IRON MAN!, SWEET LEAF! THE WIZARD!  Can I have song of the week this week?! 

I hear ya lukem. I am a wood burner, a runner (most of the year  13.2 ),  I love my children and wife and my home. The original post problem is because people don't keep an open mind and only see things they way they want. They never want to hear others opinions.


----------



## jharkin (Nov 16, 2012)

lukem said:


> Stereotype who? The thirty-something college educated, high tech career male. Or the rural folk who burn wood, hunt deer, drive a pickup truck and grow a garden?
> 
> I think the point is some people, possibly in increasing number, think that people who burn wood are a little behind the times, poor, or some crazy survivalist. I think there's a lot more effort spent on this thread breaking this stereotype than furthering others.
> 
> I fit squarely into both demographics above. They aren't mutually exclusive. Saying people like me enjoy video games more than wood burning is like saying old ladies like quilting more than heavy metal. There's probably a lot of truth in that. Its not.being negative....as long as we realize there are probably some grannies who hate quilting and others that were roadies for Black Sabbath... and maybe even both.


 
There are a lot of us who live dual lives.. All week I sit behind a computer at a software company conferencing calling all over the globe. On the weekend I'm processing wood,wrenching on the car, restoring windows for the antique house I live in, listening to music on vinyl through a 50 year old stereo I rebuilt, building wood models in my basement shop, helping my wife work her gardens, etc.

I find a lot of the techies at work see what we do as curious, not necessarily odd.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Nov 16, 2012)

nate379 said:


> I've run into this lately, not sure what the deal is?


 
Invite them over them over and wait for them to point out how warm it is at your house. Sweet Justice 

Pete


----------



## rideau (Nov 16, 2012)

jharkin said:


> There are a lot of us who live dual lives.. All week I sit behind a computer at a software company conferencing calling all over the globe. On the weekend I'm processing wood,wrenching on the car, restoring windows for the antique house I live in, listening to music on vinyl through a 50 year old stereo I rebuilt, building wood models in my basement shop, helping my wife work her gardens, etc.
> 
> I find a lot of the techies at work see what we do as curious, not necessarily odd.


 
My point.


----------



## lukem (Nov 16, 2012)

jharkin said:


> There are a lot of us who live dual lives.



I don't see the duality...to me it is just life.


----------



## nate379 (Nov 17, 2012)

I've run into several people that don't understand it I guess.

Have had several that seemed to think only a boiler or furnace would be able to heat a house.  When I mention that the air or water can be heated by wood just the same as gas or oil they don't get it.

Had a person the other day start talking about how it'd be so much hard work, etc.  The thing that had me thinking was that person has a horse or two that is boarded at a horse farm.  Everyday that person has to go by to take care of the horse.  Clean the stalls, feed, etc.  Seems like a lot of work to me.  It's not like the horses are used to skid logs or anything else to make life easier.


----------



## fishingpol (Nov 17, 2012)

The only people that talk down to me are the folks running smoke dragons when I begin to talk EPA stoves.  Like pi**ing into the wind.


----------



## Nickolai (Nov 17, 2012)

jharkin said:


> I dont know that Ive ever been talked down to... but definately most people think of it more as a glorified fireplace than a way to heat the entire house..
> 
> I tend to get more odd reactions about doing all my own car repair or my own electrical. "Why dont you just pay somebody to do that dirty work?" "wont you get hurt"  "isn't it too complicated and hard to figure out?"
> 
> A lot of folks have been programmed by the media to think DIY anything is too difficult and manual labor is somethign you pay others for. Sad



I say let them think that about DIY, keeps our brothers and sisters in the trades in business, especially nowadays. 

As for wood burning I get heat for it a lot more since moving from the Ottawa valley. (No pun intended)
I don't bother arguing with people anymore, go ahead and pay the oil/gas/propane man every month. I just tell people that you have to love wood heat. 
That being said, I've turned quite a few friends over the years, whether it be from my pellet stoves, wood furnace or the unbeatable enjoyment of a Rye and Ginger in front of my super series on a chilly night!


----------



## hilbiliarkiboi (Nov 18, 2012)

Gasifier said:


> Hey. What's wrong with drinking beer? Dems fightin words dere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


?
Dat rides defnitly plimped out, mang!


----------



## Pallet Pete (Nov 18, 2012)

Don't you be a mokin how we does it in them here houses wes can fits a whole tree in our outdoor burner now see !


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm in a high tech job and yearn to have time for the simpler things. I know a few people that are like that- many I met through self bow making.

Next year I go part time (3 days a week) in my science job, and full time as a craftsman. I'll have more garden/canning/wood processing type time. My sugar mama is as excited about it as I am (I feel very fortunate for the opportunity and supportive wife). I always talked a good game about quality of loife- now is the time to make that trade.

Honestly- the way that I dress on my day off (getting things done mode)- I get a real kick out of the assumptions people make about me, and very rarely comment/correct anyone.


----------



## gmule (Nov 19, 2012)

I listen to my coworkers complain about the high cost of heat while I silently smile on the inside that I am glad I don't have that problem. Burning wood is my little secret. Most of them would also be  jealous as where I live as well since I hear them complain about living in the city. What really makes me laugh is that my commute is shorter than theirs too.


----------



## katwillny (Nov 19, 2012)

It was in the low 20's at nights and early morning where I live all weekend and both stoves were going nice and strong, that reminded my why I do what I do throughout the year so that i can have toasty mornings and eves.


----------



## Jags (Nov 19, 2012)

Adios Pantalones said:


> Honestly- the way that I dress on my day off (getting things done mode)- I get a real kick out of the assumptions people make about me, and very rarely comment/correct anyone.


Most people that I meet outside of work thinks that I must be a farmer.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Nov 19, 2012)

Some people react to high heat bills by wearing a coat and turning to heat down. Iv been to places (including retail stores) were you could hang a side of beef in winter with no threat of it spoiling. Not my idea of embracing the seasons. A generation ago everyone had some type of solid fuel stove in their home,how quickly we forget.


----------



## lukem (Nov 19, 2012)

Jags said:


> Most people that I meet outside of work thinks that I must be a farmer.


 
Same here...and a poor farmer at that!


----------



## swagler85 (Nov 19, 2012)

Jags said:


> Most people that I meet outside of work thinks that I must be a farmer.


I wear a suit to work everyday and its funny when clients/coworkers see me dressed "normal" they barely recognize me. Had our receptionist not know who I was a few weeks ago when I popped in to grab a file.


----------



## nate379 (Nov 19, 2012)

The guys at work joke around that I wear buckskins  on the weekend.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Nov 19, 2012)

ive had folks refer to me as "contributing to global warming" because i build these products.  according to some im an "eco-terrorist"


----------



## woodchip (Nov 24, 2012)

Carbon_Liberator said:


> I'm even impressed with that one,,,,,I wish I could heat our water with wood.


 
Fairground showmans traction engines always used to have little generators on the front for the lights and thngs. I've often wondered about firing one on wood instead of coal.

Or just get one of these.....

http://www.claverton-energy.com/min...-steam-engine-to-run-on-renewable-energy.html


----------



## woodchip (Nov 24, 2012)

katwillny said:


> Why harvest wood when you can spend 14 hours a day playing Xbox. LOL> Thats the overall consensus of guys in my generation, not all but a great percentage. Heck, I'd rather spend 5 hours messing with wood than 20 minutes sitting inside playing games, i spend enough time in front of a computer for work. Any chance I get, i am outback messing with wood.


 And when you're not chopping wood, you are sitting at a computer screen, discussing chopping wood.........


----------



## Thistle (Nov 24, 2012)

woodchip said:


> And when you're not chopping wood, you are sitting at a computer screen, discussing chopping wood.........


 
haha that's me & several hundred others on here it seems....


----------



## begreen (Nov 24, 2012)

PapaDave said:


> This has always been a point for me.
> I've worked with my brother (HVAC, plumbing) for over 17 years, and people pay 2-3-4-5,000 for a furnace install, but think paying for a stove is too expensive.
> Just has me baffled.


 
That's cuz stoves mean *Work !.*


----------



## seige101 (Nov 24, 2012)

stoveguy2esw said:


> ive had folks refer to me as "contributing to global warming" because i build these products. according to some im an "eco-terrorist"


 
I would just casually mention the gulf oil spill disaster...


----------



## corey21 (Nov 27, 2012)

I often get comments about splitting and stacking so much wood especially this fall.


----------



## Badfish740 (Nov 27, 2012)

corey21 said:


> I often get comments about splitting and stacking so much wood especially this fall.


 
The first time someone sees my backyard (and my 5+ cord woodshed) I usually get comments like "what are you going to do with all that?"  I live in an area with a lot of folks who have a stove in the living room or the den where the stove is more for ambiance or an occasional warm up.  They might buy a cord or two (or a rick, a face cord, or some other bastardized "measurement") a year if that from a landscaper or tree guy who cut it and split three months ago.  Contrast that to me-I've been burning on and off since early October and non-stop since mid-November and won't stop until probably the beginning of April.  When they get their minds around that they figure out "what I'm going to do with all that wood."


----------



## brian89gp (Nov 27, 2012)

jeffoc said:


> Just tell them that you have an excuse to own and use chainsaws.


They probably won't understand that either.  Poor ole saps.


----------



## brian89gp (Nov 27, 2012)

swagler85 said:


> Im totally with you on that, Im 27 and love wood cutting, gardening, and canning. I get a lot of looks like "people still do that stuff?" But as onetracker said ther just isnt anything as satisfying to me as feeling the warmth from that stove, and eating the food I grow all year round. I LOVE it. Too bad its becoming so rare, people these days have so much instant gratification they have lost appreciation for hard work. But if anything ever happens where we have a nationwide crisis guess who all those people will turn to?


 
Same here.   I swear just about everybody I know thinks I am a loon.  If only they knew....its not me who has the blinders on.


----------



## corey21 (Nov 27, 2012)

Badfish740 said:


> The first time someone sees my backyard (and my 5+ cord woodshed) I usually get comments like "what are you going to do with all that?" I live in an area with a lot of folks who have a stove in the living room or the den where the stove is more for ambiance or an occasional warm up. They might buy a cord or two (or a rick, a face cord, or some other bastardized "measurement") a year if that from a landscaper or tree guy who cut it and split three months ago. Contrast that to me-I've been burning on and off since early October and non-stop since mid-November and won't stop until probably the beginning of April. When they get their minds around that they figure out "what I'm going to do with all that wood."


 
Around here people cut there wood then burn it green.

Not seen but a few folks like me in the area.


----------



## Gasifier (Nov 27, 2012)

Badfish740 said:


> The first time someone sees my backyard (and my 5+ cord woodshed) I usually get comments like "what are you going to do with all that?" I live in an area with a lot of folks who have a stove in the living room or the den where the stove is more for ambiance or an occasional warm up. They might buy a cord or two (or a rick, a face cord, or some other bastardized "measurement") a year if that from a landscaper or tree guy who cut it and split three months ago. Contrast that to me-I've been burning on and off since early October and non-stop since mid-November and won't stop until probably the beginning of April. When they get their minds around that they figure out "what I'm going to do with all that wood."


 
 Good discription Badfish. Are you ever wearing a hat like the one in your avatar when you usually get comments like........ I love that hat. That was a character in a movie right? Was it Jeremiah Johnson?


----------



## aussiedog3 (Nov 27, 2012)

rideau said:


> Keep buying those x-boxes. My son likes his job (Kinect for Windows).
> 
> He also likes my stove. And hiking, snorkeling, snowboarding, rockclimbing, home maintenance, cooking, music, trail crew at Philmont. Also co-built the award winning Groovex cube, on display at the Pacific Science Center and about to start a world tour..
> 
> Let's not make the mistake of stereotyping. That's what the original post was basically discussing.


 
He must be a tough kid doing the trail crew at Philmont.  I did 3 hours of trail maintenance for our crew conservations project, wheel barrowing gravel uphill on a trail at elevation and it kicked my butt.  Moving wheelbarrows loaded with heavy firewood I'm sure was good training.


----------



## Badfish740 (Nov 28, 2012)

Gasifier said:


> Good discription Badfish. Are you ever wearing a hat like the one in your avatar when you usually get comments like........ I love that hat. That was a character in a movie right? Was it Jeremiah Johnson?


 
LOL...yeah for some reason the bearskin freaks folks out-not sure why?   Just kidding...I wish I had one though.  I have been known to break out the mad bomber hat once in a while though:







Also, it's kind of funny, everyone thinks this is the guy from Jeremiah Johnson, actually it's the character "Bear Man" from the new version of True Grit.  He doesn't have a large part in the movie but it's certainly a memorable one.


----------



## Gasifier (Nov 28, 2012)

Badfish740 said:


> LOL...yeah for some reason the bearskin freaks folks out-not sure why?  Just kidding...I wish I had one though. I have been known to break out the mad bomber hat once in a while though:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I have a hat that covers the back of the head similar and the flaps come down over the ears and velcros under your chin. The dam thing is nice but it is too hot to wear most of the time. I am out working today, taking a break right now, and it is 30 degrees here. I only put a hat on for a few minutes and then have to take it off for a while. Only when it gets down below 10 can I leave one on for any length of time.


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Nov 28, 2012)

We installed a stove after the bad ice storm that hit the northeast last Halloween. It was then we realized that spending over $2k for furnace repairs and oil, it was useless without electric to run it! 5 days without power, using a kerosene heater was a mess, wood stove was the BEST decision we ever made. 
Yes, some people around here think we are nuts, always looking for wood and staging it for the future. However, they understood it all a few weeks ago! Hurricane Sandy ripped through here leaving us without power and all of the utilities for almost 2 weeks!  I gave the kerosene heater to our neighbor to use but was so happy to be able to cook, heat water and be WARM for all of those days when others where driving hours trying to find hotels with available rooms.

There are so many down trees, there are still waiting lists to rent big splitters! We had an 85ft ash tree come down (on the house unfortunately) that took a crane to move but we will have wood for a LONG time! I don't miss $700 oil tank fill bills, i'd rather buy bar oil anyway!


----------



## woodchip (Nov 29, 2012)

Hearth Mistress said:


> There are so many down trees, there are still waiting lists to rent big splitters! We had an 85ft ash tree come down (on the house unfortunately) that took a crane to move but we will have wood for a LONG time! I don't miss $700 oil tank fill bills, i'd rather buy bar oil anyway!


 
Don't worry about splitting, just get as much wood in while you can. You can always rent a splitter in a while and hold all the big stuff back for a splitting weekend. Meanwhile, I'd be tempted to use my axe or sledge and wedge for the smaller stuff, just to keep the yard a bit tidy.

Hope the damage to your house wasn't too bad, sod's law says a falling tree would rip out an exterior flue rendering the stove unusable......


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Nov 29, 2012)

woodchip said:


> Don't worry about splitting, just get as much wood in while you can. You can always rent a splitter in a while and hold all the big stuff back for a splitting weekend. Meanwhile, I'd be tempted to use my axe or sledge and wedge for the smaller stuff, just to keep the yard a bit tidy.
> 
> Hope the damage to your house wasn't too bad, sod's law says a falling tree would rip out an exterior flue rendering the stove unusable......



Lucky for us, while the damage is substantial, its all fixable " just lumber and drywall" as my contractor told our adjuster. Our house is an old bank barn on a stone foundation so when the tree hit, at the window of the 2nd floor, it pushed the window out of the frame but the house, for the most part, held its own. It shifted everything about 6" to the left so all of the drywall seams are cracked but now that the tree is off the house, it settled back, or so we were told. The engineer that came out to render our house "safe" told us if it was new construction, it would have cut the house in half! They just don't make 'em like they use to!  We will get a new roof, siding and bathroom not to mention all the wood we could ever want!

The crew that came out used a 32" bar and STILL had to make 2 cuts to cut up the tree, it is massive. They cut it into manageable chunks but the chunks still weight about 300 lbs each! The rest of the smaller stuff they were nice enough to cut into stove lengths and even stack for us. My neighbor has a much bigger house and much bigger stove and swears he cuts and burns ash the same day.  I tried one piece, just sizzle, it burnt but no heat. Not sure what he's doing that I'm not but it can sit for now. 

We have a small 7 ton electric splitter that gets through just about anything we can lift on to it. Eventually the big stuff will get cut and split too, a lot or work but STILL better than paying for oil, hands down.

Sick thing is, my hubby is taking vacation days mon and tues because its going to be in the mid to upper 50's here and we can get more of it cut, split and staged. A friend gave us a few truck loads of black walnut too so wood, wood everywhere!


----------



## Jags (Nov 29, 2012)

Jeni - sounds like you folks have got it figured out.  Good on ya.  and welcome to the forum. 
Ash is a low moisture wood, even when live, but in new epa stoves ain't worth a darn till it has dried down.  I still recommend 12 mo. of split and stacked - even for ash.


----------

